# Meet Molly my Big Steel Keg



## ol' smokey (May 26, 2010)

Here she is; 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Been testing for temperature control and fuel usage. I've used both briquet's and lump with excellent results although lump leaves a lot less ash.

Below is a chart I made using lump. It took me about 1.5 hrs. to get the vents adjusted after that I basically walked away







After 8.5 hrs. the wife and I got hungry. I was pleased with the results so I cranked up the temp and made some burgers.

This weekend I'm going with a slab of ribs. Will post that start to finish.

Thanks for looking


----------



## jak757 (May 26, 2010)

Looks great Joe.  1.5 lbs lump for 8.5 hours?  WOW!  I'm not familiar with this smoker -- did you buy it or build it?

What part of Cleveland are you from?  I'm originally from Cleveland -- live just a bit south in Akron now.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## ol' smokey (May 26, 2010)

JAK757 said:


> Looks great Joe.  1.5 lbs lump for 8.5 hours?  WOW!  I'm not familiar with this smoker -- did you buy it or build it?
> 
> What part of Cleveland are you from?  I'm originally from Cleveland -- live just a bit south in Akron now.


John I'm actually from Parma just north of N. Royalton. 

Bigsteelkeg.com is the link to thier web site but I bought it through Ace Hardware. Hope that link works if not just do a search for it.


----------



## jak757 (May 26, 2010)

Ol' Smokey said:


> John I'm actually from Parma just north of N. Royalton.
> 
> Bigsteelkeg.com is the link to thier web site but I bought it through Ace Hardware. Hope that link works if not just do a search for it.


Thanks for the link -- I'll check it out!  I'm very familiar with Parma.  Grew up in Berea, lived in North Royalton for a few years.  We used to go to Parmatown Mall a lot years ago.  Small world!


----------



## flbobecu (May 26, 2010)

Ol Smokey, did you use a Guru on the Keg?

I just found the Bubba Keg for $299 locally at HD - a fantastic deal.


----------



## graybeard (May 26, 2010)

Man, that's a lot of heat with a little bit of fuel.

beard


----------



## rbranstner (May 26, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Ol Smokey, did you use a Guru on the Keg?
> 
> I just found the Bubba Keg for $299 locally at HD - a fantastic deal.


I would snatch that baby up. Is it used or a return?


----------



## ol' smokey (May 26, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Ol Smokey, did you use a Guru on the Keg?
> 
> I just found the Bubba Keg for $299 locally at HD - a fantastic deal.


No Guru no pid no controller of any type.

I don't know how the original Bubba Keg will perform but like I posted after I got the vents adjusted wich took about 1.5 hrs. the first time I let Molly run like the chart shows.

Hope this helps


----------



## flbobecu (May 26, 2010)

It's brand new - sealed in the HUGE box. The thing is STUPID dusty and I was thinking of asking the manager if he or she will take $250 cash, right now for it. 

Last one within ~50 miles or so. I'd be willing to expand my search if this one sold, but I doubt it. 


rbranstner said:


> I would snatch that baby up. Is it used or a return?


----------



## morkdach (May 26, 2010)

i like the temp graph howd ya do it


----------



## ol' smokey (May 26, 2010)

Terry, If your talking about the data logger you can find it at dataq.com here's the link to it http://www.dataq.com/products/hardware/el-usb-data-loggers/el-usb-tc-lcd-data-logger.html. You should find all the info there. Hope this helps.


----------



## rickw (May 26, 2010)

That's a very nice smoker, I think that's the same one I saw at Menards. For $299 I'd snag that rascal up.


----------



## flbobecu (May 26, 2010)

Quote:


Ol' Smokey said:


> Terry, If your talking about the data logger you can find it at dataq.com here's the link to it http://www.dataq.com/products/hardware/el-usb-data-loggers/el-usb-tc-lcd-data-logger.html. You should find all the info there. Hope this helps.


Did you put the thermocoupler in the meat or grate level? I'd like to get one down the line when...


----------



## morkdach (May 26, 2010)

Ol' Smokey said:


> Terry, If your talking about the data logger you can find it at dataq.com here's the link to it http://www.dataq.com/products/hardware/el-usb-data-loggers/el-usb-tc-lcd-data-logger.html. You should find all the info there. Hope this helps.


awsome thanks I have a pid set up on one of my smokers with type k thermo now this may be fun to play with.

come with all software and user friendly ??


----------



## ol' smokey (May 28, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Ol Smokey, did you use a Guru on the Keg?
> 
> I just found the Bubba Keg for $299 locally at HD - a fantastic deal.


Didn't use any type of controller just adjusted the vents.


----------



## ol' smokey (May 28, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Quote:
> 
> Did you put the thermocoupler in the meat or grate level? I'd like to get one down the line when...


For this it was at grate level. In the furture a chart showing meat temp of say a Butt would be interesting. That's an idea for another post


----------

